# WorkSharp 3000 - bowl gouges?



## PMisiaszek (Jan 3, 2015)

I have an opportunity to purchase a new WS3000 with honing leather at a fire-sale price.  I have two bowl gouges that are in desperate need of sharpening.  In looking at the manual, I don't see any obvious good way of sharpening them on the WS3000, and the online sites I visited recommended purchasing the accessory tool bar and a Tormek jig.  Those two would cost more than twice what I'd be paying for the WS3000.  Can I do a repeatable sharpening of a bowl gouge, or any gouge for that matter on the WS3000 without buying attachments?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm no expert at sharpening and you will get better answers from others, but my opinion is - no.... I think you would be better served if you could get a slow speed grinder with good wheels and the jigs to sharpen the gouges... again, my opinion worth exactly what you've paid for it.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 3, 2015)

I have the 3000 and do most all of my chisel and turning tool sharpening with it. I built a couple jigs to assist sharpening my spindle gouges and skews but for quite some time used the slotted wheels for bowl gouges. It does ok, esp if you are an experienced sharpener (which I'm not). LOML got me the tool bar and Tormek jig for Christmas last year (what a gal!). Much better. The whole thing is about repeatability and the Tormek does just that.

Frankly, even if you get a grinder, you'll prob need something to assist with the bowl gouges so why not get the 3000? Then you'll have a great tool for plane irons, etc too.

The downside to the 3000 is the need to change the sandpaper discs fairly often. I do quite a bit of turning these days and it seems like I'm changing discs every week. Also the Worksharp disc packages are kind of pricey. Sure would be nice to find a less expensive option.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 3, 2015)

Please describe 'fire-sale' price?  Inquiring minds want to know!!




Scott (belt sanding sharpener for me) B


----------



## KenV (Jan 3, 2015)

I have the WS and bit the bullet and bought the accessory arm and tormek jig from Amazon.  I also have CBN wheels and Wolverine set up with a Robo Rest for platform grinding.

I got the WS gear for small gouges that are too small for the Wolverine (length and diameter).   It works pretty well for providing consistent edges on small tools.  

I buy PSA backed sandpaper disks and whack a hole out of the middle with a piece of sharpened conduit -  Happens to be the same one that Rick Herrell includes with his sanding jig.  

Bottom line -- unless you want to spend the time practicing sharpening to get consistent, buy the jigs.

If you are only sharpening a couple of gouges occasionally the WS will get you there.   It is easier to use if you can take your steel out of the handles (interchangeable handles) because you will not have all that extra length hanging out there on the little WS unit.


----------



## designer (Jan 3, 2015)

Fire sale.....as in it fell off the back of a truck?


----------



## PMisiaszek (Jan 3, 2015)

Fire sale price:  WS 3000 new in unopened box with accessory leather hone for $100, no tax, no shipping.   Sounds good to me.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll add my $0.02 to this thread. I have the WS3000, and thought I was set. I'm in no way an experienced sharpener. I do know, that it's all about consistency. I found that without accessories, I am VERY inconsistent. I've since bought the tool bar, the skew (aka multi) jig, and as of today (thanks to Rockler's Tormek sale) a bowl gouge jig. For that price, I wouldn't think twice. If you don't like it, you can probably post it here or CL it for your money back!


----------



## PMisiaszek (Jan 4, 2015)

While I was dithering, someone else snatched it.  I'm looking.


----------



## chuditch (Jan 6, 2015)

*WS3000 and Tormek Multi Jig*

I understand there are two of these Tormek jigs...which one suits the Ws and is  Jet's suitable...?

Regards....George


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 6, 2015)

Supposedly any jig is compatible. I'm a goof, and enjoy written instruction. The WS instructions already have the settings for the Tormek jigs listed (that may be the document that comes with the tool bar).


----------



## mmayo (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought the tool rest and one Tormek jig. With a few tries I now can sharpen my roughing gouges and skews quickly and they cut better than ever.  I have refused to buy expensive lathe tools until I could sharpen my Harbor Freight ones.   Hmmm it may be time for real tools... 

I will buy the other Tormek jig to all a bowl gouge to be sharpened.


----------



## chuditch (Jan 19, 2015)

Mark...which Tormek Jig did you actually get...?. I understand that there are at least two for sharpening Tools: I want to sharpen the full gambit ie Gouges, Skews, Parting etc..

Regards...George


----------

